# Sears 32 cc Gas Weed Trimmer Broke again. Fixed! Guess what was needed? See ALL the Pics!!



## Don2222 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello

The gas weed wacker I purchased from Sears has really held up very well over the years. New it is $149.99
Here is a youtube of one that works.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcWr2uNnWnA

However this year the polypropylene plastic gas hose inside the fuel tank that goes to the fuel filter to pull the gas into the engine has spilt and broke again. I cut it back once and reconnected it. It only allowed me to finish the job. The problem is the plastic hose is too old and brittle and now too short to do that cut back trick again.

It looks like the tank may come out of the unit with 2 screws but may not come apart to put a new hose in!

*
So any suggestions on how to fix? See Red Arrow in pic below:*

Model #358795100 - Craftsman Trimmer

Good info on the Fuel Line hook-up
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1503820?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=358795100


From
http://www.homerepairforum.com/foru...g/7971-craftsman-32cc-trimmer-fuel-lines.html
Hello HRF,

I have a sears gas trimmer that needed the fuel lines replaced.
I, however, didn't take note of how the lines were routed when I removed them.
Does anyone have a similar trimmer, and can tell me which lines run where?
There are two lines from the fuel tank.
One goes to the primer bulb, the other goes directly to the carb.
There are two barbs on the carb, one is high, the other is low.
So does the line from the primer bulb connects to the high or low barb on the carb?

the primer bulb forces fuel from the carb sump into the cylinder, so would be the low barb. the other is fastened to the "dangler" which is the weighted filter inside the gas tank so would be the high side.
Thanx.


More info on connecting fuel lines
http://m.managemylife.com/mmh/quest...f-the-fuel-lines-on-a-model-358795100-trimmer
You have one large fuel line and one smaller. This eliminates some chance for error. If you have 2 small fuel lines to the carburetor connect them and start the engine. Reversing the fuel lines will not prevent the engine from starting. If you have them connected backwards, the engine will start and die. Reverse them and you will be correct.

The routing of the fuel lines vary from model to model. Keep in mind that the primer bulb circulates fuel from the tank, through the carburetor, and back into the fuel tank. One line goes from the fuel tank to the carburetor. One line goes from the fuel tank to the primer bulb, from the primer bulb to the carburetor, and back to the fuel tank.

You have one large fuel line and one smaller. This eliminates some chance for error. If you have 2 small fuel lines to the carburetor connect them and start the engine. Reversing the fuel lines will not prevent the engine from starting. If you have them connected backwards, the engine will start and die. Reverse them and you will be correct.

The routing of the fuel lines vary from model to model. Keep in mind that the primer bulb circulates fuel from the tank, through the carburetor, and back into the fuel tank. One line goes from the fuel tank to the carburetor. One line goes from the fuel tank to the primer bulb, from the primer bulb to the carburetor, and back to the fuel tank.


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 25, 2011)

That hose can probably be purchased at an OPE repair shop. Take the old one to match for size. An auto parts store might even have some that small.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 25, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> That hose can probably be purchased at an OPE repair shop. Take the old one to match for size. An auto parts store might even have some that small.



Thanks Heat Seeker

It looks like a new gas tank comes with all new hoses for $16.31 on the Sears parts site so I ordered it and will let you know.


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello

The new Gas Tank is the Way To Go 

The tank came with a brand new gas filter, all new hoses, and a new gas cap for $16.31 

The trick is getting the screws out and slipping on the new hoses!!

The carburetor plastic housing and bolts also have to come off!!

Guess What

The bolts are not slotted for a regular slotted screw driver, and they are not hex bolts.

No they are S2 T25 Torx Head Bolts  Luckily I had a driver set 

Changing the tank was a little cumbersome since the carb bolts also held the plastic housing and carb gasket in place and the choke handle had to be in the right position. That is after you connect the 2 tank hoses and put the left tank bolt in.
One tank hose was larger which went to the choke bulb and the smaller thank hose went to the carburetor!

Anyway, you can see how yellowed the old tank and fuel lines were, so the new ones should last a while!

So for $16.31 it saves buying a new 32 cc gas weed wacker for approx. $199.95 !!


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks nice - but - does it run???


----------



## Don2222 (Jul 29, 2011)

heat seeker said:
			
		

> Looks nice - but - does it run???




Of course!!


----------



## heat seeker (Jul 29, 2011)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> heat seeker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :cheese:  :cheese:  :cheese:


----------

